# eco complete and algea question



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok so ive had my 72 gallon planted for a year and it has sustained decent growth with using flourish suppliment, well now im relocating my tank from my parents house to a 35 gallon until i move in the late summer 07. since im going to a 35 gallon teh cost of subsrait isnt too bad so i got eco complete and i will be using it when i transplant my tank..

now my question is that witha single 24 inch florescet am i going to encounter algea problems because of the high nutrients and low light?

im looking at the coral life 24 inch 2x65w which should be fine btu i cant afford it for atleast a month or two..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wheres the high nutrient come in? Not the Eco. How many watts does your light strip put off? If its a NO were looking around 25w or so. IIRC. and thats almost .75wpg.

The 2X 65 is going to be too much for that tank anyhow at least untill you start using CO2. I'm running that same fixture and have to have one bank shut down for now. except when I want to veiw it.

Personally I would find a cheap way to get more light above the tank. Screw in PC's if you find the right ones will only cost you 8 bucks each. that gets you 25 - 40W per bulb. a pair of 25w'ers on one of those incandecent fixtures would work well for a cheap cost light soloution.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree... 2x65w would be way too much light...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Wheres the high nutrient come in? Not the Eco. How many watts does your light strip put off? If its a NO were looking around 25w or so. IIRC. and thats almost .75wpg.
> 
> The 2X 65 is going to be too much for that tank anyhow at least untill you start using CO2. I'm running that same fixture and have to have one bank shut down for now. except when I want to veiw it.
> 
> Personally I would find a cheap way to get more light above the tank. Screw in PC's if you find the right ones will only cost you 8 bucks each. that gets you 25 - 40W per bulb. a pair of 25w'ers on one of those incandecent fixtures would work well for a cheap cost light soloution.


i can get those twisty scrwew in's at home depot maybe i would be better with that and two clip on lights.. the other thing is that i get alot of sun light in my apartment. the tank is in my living room and i have a huge window with no shades or curtains so if the sun is out it will be shinning in, would this be something that can account for ligthing?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

No. Sunlight is far to inconsistant to use for lighting a tank. on a cloudy day your avalible light would be minimal and on a clear day it would be overwelming. 
I would try and get the tank out of any direct sunlight so you can easier maintain a constant light level.

I don't know if they have decent screw in bulbs at homedepot. I bought my 23wers in a 2 pack at walmart. They are GE. and I got my 44Wers at Fred Meyers for 8 bucks each. the 44W are pretty big but would work well enough in a clip on light. 
If you have trouble tracking down any of these lights I can get them for you and ship them.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> No. Sunlight is far to inconsistant to use for lighting a tank. on a cloudy day your avalible light would be minimal and on a clear day it would be overwelming.
> I would try and get the tank out of any direct sunlight so you can easier maintain a constant light level.
> 
> I don't know if they have decent screw in bulbs at homedepot. I bought my 23wers in a 2 pack at walmart. They are GE. and I got my 44Wers at Fred Meyers for 8 bucks each. the 44W are pretty big but would work well enough in a clip on light.
> If you have trouble tracking down any of these lights I can get them for you and ship them.


if i cant find it in the NYC area it doesn exist.

i think i might put the backing around teh side to help block out the sun light


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

oh yeah thats right you're one of of them city folk. well there may be somewhere online you can get them from. 
the big 44W ones are made by lights of america. Model # 2842S
They are 6,500K color temp.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ya, BS, that is a serious DIY $$ saving idea on lighting.. Great stuff

How much light you going for, Nis?
Do you have ferts? Nice sword tank you got there.. Looking sweet


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Ya, BS, that is a serious DIY $$ saving idea on lighting.. Great stuff
> 
> How much light you going for, Nis?
> Do you have ferts? Nice sword tank you got there.. Looking sweet


well i was considering the 2x65w fixture but as stated it would be a bit much to run w/o co2 and im not ready to get that involved until i can plant my 125 and hang pendulums...

so if im not going to run the 2x65w and as you can see its all swords, what would be a good wattage? i have the eco-complete for the substrait and i have flourish for nutrients plus i could always pick up other recomended products..

two 44w's? i guess..

the other reason i was considering the 2x65 it that its a 24 inch fixture so when i finally settle into a place for a long time i can get 10k and actinic and use the fixture for the tank to make it a salt nano


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

2 44's that would get you to about 2.5 WPG. Not bad. But expect to have to use excel for Carbon supply.
You could go with a single 44w and your in the low light game.

Good idea on the fixture. but keep in mind the bulbs for them are around 30-50 bucks. so if you do plan on going acentic I would hold off and get the fixture that comes with the 50/50 setup instead of the full on saltwater.

*realization*
you could drop the 150 on the dual 24" 50/50 fixture now. And just turn off the actinic bank. That fixture has seperate switches for each light bank.

one thing tho.. that 35 gal is only 24" across? that dosen't seem right. I would think it would be at least 30"
with the coralife fixtures I would suggest getting the exact fixture that fits your tank. I have the 24" over my 20L (30") And I had to get the special long leggs and modify them so I could mount the fixture over the tank.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> 2 44's that would get you to about 2.5 WPG. Not bad. But expect to have to use excel for Carbon supply.
> You could go with a single 44w and your in the low light game.
> 
> Good idea on the fixture. but keep in mind the bulbs for them are around 30-50 bucks. so if you do plan on going acentic I would hold off and get the fixture that comes with the 50/50 setup instead of the full on saltwater.
> ...


hmm now that i think about it maybe it is 30 accross

i think ill jus go with the 44's


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> 2 44's that would get you to about 2.5 WPG. Not bad. But expect to have to use excel for Carbon supply.
> You could go with a single 44w and your in the low light game.
> 
> Good idea on the fixture. but keep in mind the bulbs for them are around 30-50 bucks. so if you do plan on going acentic I would hold off and get the fixture that comes with the 50/50 setup instead of the full on saltwater.
> ...


hmm now that i think about it maybe it is 30 accross

i think ill jus go with the 44's
[/quote]
cool. Let me know if you have any probs finding them. I can get them locally.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> 2 44's that would get you to about 2.5 WPG. Not bad. But expect to have to use excel for Carbon supply.


Definately
I would back that up with DIY CO2 as well. 2.5wpg is there. You would need CO2. I would try to stay more towards 1.5wpg personally, for an all sword tank.
You could still add some Excell for better overall health of the tank, but not completely necissary then.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > 2 44's that would get you to about 2.5 WPG. Not bad. But expect to have to use excel for Carbon supply.
> 
> 
> Definately
> ...


true that. I have about 1.5 over my 75 and its main plants are a pair of swords. They grow very well under that amount of light with Excel and slight DIY co2 support.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well i found this bad boy 
http://www.1000bulbs.com/product.php?product=9190

but now i need to come up with a decent reflector any suggestions anyone? i could just get a clip on type but i need to do something that looks presentable (g/f)

also any suggestions for loqw light ground cover, i like the green carpet look and wouldnt mind having some ghoast shrimp and ground cover would greatly increase there chance of survival, atleast long enough for them to mantain a sustained rate of reproduction so they can be a supplimental food source and assist in tank ckeaning.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Good golly! good find. that should work well. As to the reflector.. Well I would actually suggest if asthetics is an issue get a decent looking house lamp that will work with the space you have. I don't know of any conical type reflectors you can use with these tho. But you might be able to find something. But the setup may not be all that pretty


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im considering making one out of aluminim sheet or flashing, my buddy has a welder i could tach it up with,..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> im considering making one out of aluminim sheet or flashing, my buddy has a welder i could tach it up with,..


Only thing with flashing or even aluminim you are goign to have to have polished ot it wont be very effective.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> im considering making one out of aluminim sheet or flashing, my buddy has a welder i could tach it up with,..


Only thing with flashing or even aluminim you are goign to have to have polished ot it wont be very effective.
[/quote]

or i could gorilla glue some mylar to the inside, actually i could build a wooden hood and jsut use mylar..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> im considering making one out of aluminim sheet or flashing, my buddy has a welder i could tach it up with,..


Only thing with flashing or even aluminim you are goign to have to have polished ot it wont be very effective.
[/quote]

or i could gorilla glue some mylar to the inside, actually i could build a wooden hood and jsut use mylar..
[/quote]

that might be the easiest soloution. It wont get Great amounts of reflection but a little more then none is better then none.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would just paint the inside of your hood white. It would reflect back fine.
Plus, the more light you reflect back into the tank, the more you would be getting dangerously close to needing CO2

As far as ground cover with that light, Pygmy chain sword (Echinodorus tenellus) would be a good one that grows fast. You could use some Cryptocorynes as well, namely wendtii and walkeri that would be a good contrast with the chain sword.
Or, if you are looking for a very short plant, Marsilea minuta would be a good chice, but it is much slower growing than the E tenellus


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I would just paint the inside of your hood white. It would reflect back fine.
> Plus, the more light you reflect back into the tank, the more you would be getting dangerously close to needing CO2
> 
> As far as ground cover with that light, Pygmy chain sword (Echinodorus tenellus) would be a good one that grows fast. You could use some Cryptocorynes as well, namely wendtii and walkeri that would be a good contrast with the chain sword.
> Or, if you are looking for a very short plant, Marsilea minuta would be a good chice, but it is much slower growing than the E tenellus


found some good info http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=108
thanks for the help dippy


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

there are two plants that are called Echinodorus tenellus.
the one you linked is not the one dippy was referring to. that is narrow leaf. .

This one is pigmy
http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-217.htm
diff is the first one likes to grow a bit taller and has wider leaves then the latter. It seems to grow a slightly different color of green as well. (at least for me) 
the pigmy tend to stay low and make a much better forground plant. (depending on the height of the tank.) I have my tennellus in back of the tank and if I had the pigmy in the same tank I'd place it up front.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> there are two plants that are called Echinodorus tenellus.
> the one you linked is not the one dippy was referring to. that is narrow leaf. .
> 
> This one is pigmy
> ...


hhmm thanks for the heads up.. im thinking i may go for the other one, i like the idea of having it a slightly taller ground cover so i can provide cover for things like ghoast shrimp or algea eaters..


----------

